# Will WES accept Distance MBA Finance from Osmania University?



## VENKY_PATNAM (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi There,

I am in the process of ECA through WES. I Graduated from Osmania University (Full time) in 2007 and working since then as a Full time employee in Finance & Accounting domain.
Meanwhile, I have also completed MBA Finance (Distance) from Osmania University in 2010.

1. Can I claim MBA as Masters from WES?
2. If yes and WES is approving, while filing EOI, I see there is a question asking your "Is your Masters fulltime or Part time". What should I select?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.

Regards,
Venky


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If the university is approved nobody cares about the method of instruction.

As for the full or part time question - you actually need help with that? Did you do it full or part time? Whichever it was, there is your answer.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Full time or part time depends on how many credit per semester you took, and if your university considers that full or part time.


----------

